# (Poll) How many cubes do you have in your collection?



## i luv pants (Sep 7, 2009)

I am a relatively new cuber, 5 months, and I have 7 in my collection. 2 3x3s, ice cube, 360, vcube 5-6-7. How many do you have\?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 7, 2009)

-gasp-

You already have V-cubes? -cries-
Well, I've got..

2 Storebought 3x3s (one is my friends)
1 Rubik DIY w/ Storebought Cubies (from a previous storebought that's now broken)
2 broken 2x2s (storebought)


----------



## phases (Sep 7, 2009)

2 store bought 3x3's (one's theoretically my wife's)
1 3x3 C4U Speedcube
1 Eastsheen 2x2


----------



## Kian (Sep 7, 2009)

9 3x3s
2 2x2s
3 4x4s
5 5x5s
1 6x6
1 7x7
1 Sq-1
2 Megaminxs
3 Magics
1 Pyraminx

28 off the top of my head. My brother probably has another 20.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 7, 2009)

1 2x2
11 3x3s
2 4x4s
1 5x5
1 6x6
1 7x7
1 void cube
1 mirror blocks
1 pyraminx
1 megaminx
2 magics

so I guess 23? Not counting broken puzzles


----------



## Forte (Sep 7, 2009)

*1* Square-1: C4Y DIY
*1* 2x2: Eastsheen
*4* 3x3: 2 Edisons (One glows in the dark!), one storebought core with Cube4You cubies (I was bored one day) and a keychain one
*1* Void Cube: It's a real one that I got at Tokyu Hands!
*1* Mirror Blocks: Yay!
*1* Floppy Cube: Yup.
*1* 5x5: Rubik's non-retooled. Half the stickers are missing and it sucks.
*1* Clock: I got it off eBay for very cheap! It rocks!

So 11.

Isn't it great that Square-1 came first?


----------



## Hays (Sep 7, 2009)

1 2x2
4 3x3 
1 broken 3x3
5 4x4 counting the ones i will get tomorrow
3 5x5
2 6x6
2 7x7
4 magic
1 master magic
1 megaminx

24


----------



## kjcellist (Sep 7, 2009)

1 2x2
2 3x3
1 4x4
1 5x5
2 pyraminx (but one is broken)

And I should be getting two more 3x3 in the next week.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Sep 7, 2009)

1 2x2
19 3x3's (3 are broken)
6 4x4's (3 are broken)
4 5x5's (1 is broken)
1 6x6
1 7x7
1 Square-1
1 Pyraminx
2 Megaminxs
2 Magics
1 Fisher Cube

So 34.


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1234

The poll is better in this version tho 

2 2x2's - mini + ES
16 3x3's - inc. 5 type C's, mini type C, Edison, Joy, Ghost Hands, Type A, Diansheng
1 4x4 Eastsheen
1 5x5 Eastsheen
1 6x6 V-Cube
1 7x7 V-Cube
1 Pyraminx
1 Megaminx
1 Square-1
1 Mirror Blocks
1 Void Cube
1 Magic
1 Clock
---
29 Total - none broken


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 7, 2009)

if i still had a job i would have loads but the only daily job you can really get at my age is a paperround.... which is bad in the area i live full of stupid chavs =[


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 7, 2009)

hmmm

2x2:

eastsheen, ice, rubik's

3x3:

DIY A, C, D, F, dian sheng, Rubik's brand, Edison, mini diansheng

4x4:

Rubik's, eastsheen, old QJ, new QJ, 6 cm QJ

5x5:

Rubik's, eastsheen, QJ, V-cube black and white

6x6:

V-cube

7x7:

V-cube

Rubik's Magic:

Rubik's (red), Hasbro, DX, C4U

Rubik's Clock:

matchbox

1x1:

QJ

other:

3x3x4, void. mirror, floppy, super floppy, orb-it, pyraminx, megaminx, 360, missing link, squewb ball, rubik's snake, rubik's keychain, headtrooper head, spongebob squarepants missing link

other stuff:

stackmat x2
tournamet display
mat x3
another competition stuff


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2009)

I have approximately 100 cubes ^^ loads of doubles and old competition cubes. I'll not make a list of them if you guys don't mind xD


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 7, 2009)

2 2x2x2
10 3x3x3
4 4x4x4
2 5x5x5
1 6x6x6
1 7x7x7
1 Megaminx
1 Square 1
1 Pyraminx
1 Square 1 Four Layers
1 3x3x4
1 Void Cube


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

Erik said:


> I have approximately 100 cubes ^^ loads of doubles and old competition cubes. I'll not make a list of them if you guys don't mind xD



PLEEASSE!  and describe what each one is (old comp cube, just for fun, etc.)


This is a repeat thread, but I will have around 30-40 once all my cube orders are done.

5 3x3s
1 2x2
2 4x4 (mefferts, new rubik's (broken))
3 5x5 (all v-cube, 1 white)
2 6x6 (one white, 1 black and too loose)
2 7x7 (same as 6x6)

I may update when my new cubes arrive.


----------



## SuperNerd (Sep 7, 2009)

Not that anyone cares but
1 ES 2x2
1 3x3x4 extended
16 3x3's, an assortment of DIY's, storeboughts, and knockoffs
2 4x4's (Both QJ's one broken center )
4 V-cube 5's (One has broken green center cap
2 6x6's (One modded)
2 7x7's (one broken center piece)
Assortment of miscellaneous rubik's brand puzzles
2 square ones, one knockoff
1 super square one
1 master magic
1 magic (needs restringing though), and like 3 broken that sucked
1 gigaminx and 1 megaminx
pyraminx and tetraminx,
and a master morphix.

That's it. I think..


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

@ supernerd: How long have you been cubing/how fast are you?

EDIT: I just realized how many slow people have v-7s these days...


----------



## josmil1 (Sep 7, 2009)

2 3x3
1 4x4
1 5x5
1 6x6
1 7x7


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2009)

Alright I'll TRY to put my cubes here. It'll be very inaccurate though...
2x2: 1 yellow small one
1 rubiks 
1 harry potter
2 ES
1 ES modded onto a diansheng.
1 ES modded into a 2x2 with centres
3x3 weird: 2 keychain, 1 bigcube, 1 sprinless cheap one, 2 diansheng (one modded), one weird tiles small cube, 1 special promo cube, 3 different bad mini clones, 5 sudoku cubes, 1 WC 2007 cube signed by Ernö Rubik, 1 25 anni cube signed by Ernö Rubik in 2009, 1 WC 2007 unsigned, 5 silver cubes, 4 golden cubes, 1 old 1980's cube, another clone.
3x3 other: 3 Diamond-shape 3x3's, 1 ball
3x3 normal: 3 rubiks.com with B cubies, 2 A type black, 1 A type pink, 1 A type white (former feet cube, signed by Günther Jauch), some more B types, 1 A type with B cubies, some joy cubes. 2 C types, 2 F type, 1 F type blue, 1 F type 2, 1 diansheng normal size, 1 A2 type (probably forgot loads here)
4x4: 1 old studio signed by Ernö Rubik, 1 old studio, 1 ES modded into an overlapping cube by myself, 1 ES former WR cube, 1 ES I used at EC 2008, 1 Mefferts, 1 Clefferts, 2 small QJ, 1 ES (crappy)
5x5: 1 studio, 4 ES (3 of them are broken), 6 V-cube 5, 1 Olympicube prototype, 1 supercube
6x6: 2
7x7: 1 black, 2 white, 1 white signed by Panagiotis Verdes
Pyraminx: 1 cheap mefferts clone, 1 cube4you white one
Megaminx: 2 Mefferts, 1 custom with V-cube like meganism (it's crap), 1 chinese cheap crap one
Pyraminx chrystal: 1
Rubik's brain: 2
Rubik's revoultion: 3 (one english, one dutch, one german)
Rubik's clock: 3
Sq-1: 1
Snake: 1
Magic: 3 or 4 or 5 (counting tiles)
Master Magic: 1
Magic Rings: 1
Mirror Blocks: 1
Rubik's 360: 1
Rubik's brain cracker: 2 (not Rubik's brain)
15 Puzzle: 1
30 Puzzle: 1
Forgotten cubes: a lot probably :fp


----------



## Insomnia (Sep 7, 2009)

only 4 :/
2x 3x3, 5x5 and 7x7
guess next cube for me will be a 4x4 or 6x6, i still have to learn those parity problems^^


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 7, 2009)

:fp geez
2x2 (2) Eastsheen (One is a pos, the other turns like melted butter)
3x3 (6) 1 from walmart, 2 DIY Type A, 1 C4U Type A blue(I *HATE* this cube!!) 1 Maze cube<--have yet to solve. Keychain cube.
4x4 (3) 2 Eastsheen <--1 of each, 1 Mefferts white tiled
5x5 (4) 2 Eastsheen, 1 of each 2 V-Cube one of each.
6x6 (3) V-Cube 2 white, 1 black
7x7 (3) V-Cube 2 white, 1 black

21 total


----------



## ckcommando (Sep 7, 2009)

1 ice cube
2 dollar store cubes
2 diy's
1 icon
1 eastsheen 4x4
1 eastsheen 5x5
1 v-cube 6
1 pvc megaminx
1 siamese 3x3
1 1x1 =)

so i guess 12 =)


----------



## RDT96 (Sep 7, 2009)

2 ES 2x2's
3 3x3's 1 4x4's
1 5x5
1 6x6
1 7x7
mf8 white megaminx
Cube4you pyraminx
Square 1
mini 3x4x5
2 mini dianshengs
3x3x5 extended
backspin
fully functional 3x3x4
4 Color pillowed mastermorphinx
Barrel cube

And maybe some others I forgot about. That's 19 But just the other day I had 20 some. Hmmm. I've been cubing for around 9 months. So yeah.


----------



## Nykjær (Sep 7, 2009)

Lets se;
2x2: 5 (2 ES, 1 spring thing, 2 Keychain)
3x3: 36 (2 type A, 1 type A(III), 1 type B, 3 type C (1 50mm), 3 type D, 3 type E, 4 type F, 2 rubik's store, 2 C4U, 2 JSK clone, 2 Void, 2 mirrorblock, 1 mini DS, 1 soduko, 1 company cube(KPMG), 4 Keychain, 1 Ball, 1 Mastermorphix)
4x4: 5 (3 QJ, 1 Clefferts, 1 ES)
5x5: 2 (1 V-cube, 1 ES)
6x6: 1 (V-cube)
7x7: 1 (V-cube)
Magic: 3
Master Magic: 1
Pyraminx: 1
Wooden cubic puzzle: 1
Snake: 1
Floppy: 2 (1 normal, 1 super)
Megaminx: 3 (1 PVC, 1 M8, 1 QJ)
Gigaminx: 1 (C4U)
3x3x4: 1 (C4U)

So; 64

i hope that was it... i'm getting a little scared by my self...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 7, 2009)

I chose 41-50 (that's how many I can see from where I'm sitting) but then I see that people are including non-cubic puzzles, Magics, Clocks, etc. so I'd put it in the 50s somewhere. I'd like to add that I'm slow at solving all of them!


----------



## mande (Sep 7, 2009)

2x2: 2 (One ice cube, one ES)
3x3: 5 (2 Dianshengs, 1 DIY, 2 storeboughts)
4x4: 3 (2 Rubik's, 1 ES)
5x5: 1 (Rubik's)
Total = 11

I'm hoping to increase this number by a bit in the near future.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

@Erik: Thank you. That is a VERY impressive cube collection. What is the difference between a regular v-5 and the olympicube prototype?


Ehh, I'm bored, so I'll just update the list from earlier: (puzzles I just ordered)

Mefferts Megaminx
Holey Megaminx
Gigaminx
3x3x4
Face-turning octahedron
Pyraminx
QJ 4x4
Mini QJ 4x4
C4Y 2x2
mini type c
Black type a

"1 with naked women"
Can I have that one, rjohnson?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 7, 2009)

At least 70+ twisty puzzles:
2x2 (3): 2 ES, 1 Rubik's Pocket (in my basement somewhere)
3x3 (38+): 8 mini 45mm Diansheng, 2 small 50mm, 2 Type E (Diansheng), 1 from PUZL.com, 5 from puzzleproz.com, 3 from Rubiks.com, 2 Ghost Hand cubes, 4 cube4you, 1 type F, 1 Rubiks storebought (hex package, a favorite), 1 awful storebought (without arched centers) now with colorblind stickers, 2 keychain, 1 "shades of grey", 1 nickel/leather, 1 with naked women, 1 with colored "magic square" on each side, 1 awful dollar "welcome to Las Vegas" cube, 1 awful dollar colored number cube, broken original Rubik's Deluxe from 1981 or so
Void cube (2): 1 from cube4you, 1 off ebay
Mirror blocks (2+): from ebay (friend has 3rd one)
3x3x4 (1): cube4you
4x4 (4+): 2 mefferts being delivered soon, 1 ES, 1 or 2 Rubiks Revenge (in a storage box in the basement somewhere)
5x5 (4): 2 V-cubes, 1 ES, 1 Rubik's Professor
6x6 (2): V-cubes
7x7 (3): V-cubes
Square-1 (2): 1 from Puzzleproz (the "/" axis is too tight), 1 DIY spring loaded being delivered from cube4you
Megaminx (3): PUZL.com, puzzleproz.com, cube4you
Gigaminx (1): needs assembly (a missing sticker is being mailed from cube4you)
Other (5+): Alexander's Star, World puzzle, Missing Link, Magic, Snake
Despite all those puzzles, I only average 43 sec on 3x3 and have trouble doing BLD (3OP) under 10 minutes, so I don't have much incentive to attend any competition yet.

_NOTE: I miscounted. I voted for 60+ but now I think I have 70+. I never knew I had so many._


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> @Erik: Thank you. That is a VERY impressive cube collection. What is the difference between a regular v-5 and the olympicube prototype?



Not much as far as I can see with my untrained eye. The corners are slightly different and the stickers were different, that's as far as the differences go to my eyes...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 7, 2009)

I have approximately 250 at last count. 

Approx 100 speedsolving/competition puzzles
Approx 100 other plastic puzzles which includes things like masterpyramorphix, skewb etc etc
Approx 50 wooden puzzles/misc


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 8, 2009)

Erik said:


> Rubik's clock: 3



Gimme.

2x2: 2 ES, the car one and the one I use now.
3x3: 10 I think, only 5 are usable for speedsolving.
4x4: 2 ES, 1 mefferts, 1 mini QJ
5x5: 1 rubiks, 1 ES, 1 V5
6x6: 1
sq1: 2, mf8 and original
pyra: 2, reparied tropicalestore and c4y (I hate them both)
mega: 2 meffert's, one unmodded
magic: 2
mmagic: 1
clock: 1


----------



## elcarc (Sep 8, 2009)

lol, i only have 2 cubes, my storebought, and my diy


----------



## Erik (Sep 8, 2009)

David, one of them is an old one from my dad I can't give away. One of them sucks and one of them is my competition clock. Sorry brother...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 8, 2009)

*15* 3x3
*1* 2x2
*1* 4x4
*1* Pyraminx


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's clock: 3
> ...


that's pretty much all the puzzles ill ever want, apart from custom ones i've made or will make from wood, and my trusty 50 cent (au dollars. about 31 US cents) 15 puzzle from the post office. that is all i plan on buying, though i already have a few. answer to poll. about 5 puzzles.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 8, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I have approximately 250 at last count.
> 
> Approx 100 speedsolving/competition puzzles
> Approx 100 other plastic puzzles which includes things like masterpyramorphix, skewb etc etc
> Approx 50 wooden puzzles/misc



ZOMG!


----------



## LNZ (Sep 8, 2009)

I have done one of these before, but I've added more so it is time for a new updated list.

3 1x1x1 cubes
1 1x1x3 floppy cube
2 2x2 ES cubes (black/white)
1 2x2 ES knockoff cube
1 Offical Rubik brand 3x3 cube
2 Dian Sheng 3x3 mini cube
1 Dian Sheng 3x3 cube
1 3x3 Void (knockoff) cube
1 3x3 Black Ghosthand
1 3x3 ball (round) cube
1 3x3 Knockoff 1980's Rubik Cube (made it Taiwan)
1 3x3 C4U lubed white DIY type A
1 4x4 QJ white with tiles cube
2 4x4 ES cubes (black/white)
2 4x4 ES knockoff cubes
1 V-Cube 5x5
2 ES 5x5 cubes (black/white)
1 ES knockoff cube
1 YJ 6x6 (knockoff of V-Cube 6) cube
1 V-Cube 7x7

Other puzzles

1 Pyraminx
1 Black QJ MF8 Megaminx with tiles
1 6x6 Whip It
1 5x6 Whip It
1 3x6 Whip It
1 Missing Link
4 Foam Puzzles (ie frame to cube and cube to frame again)
1 Rubik's Snake
1 Gripple puzzle
1 Fifteen puzzle
3 Covered (put balls into slots by skill) closed puzzles
4 1980's Rubik Cube "how to solve" books


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 8, 2009)

So far, I'm the only person who voted for 71-80.

(Damned, I shouldn't have done this! I never expected to have so many puzzles :O)


----------



## panyan (Sep 8, 2009)

2x vcube set
2x puzl 3x3x3
2x type a third model
1x type c
3x rubiks
1x bump
1x mega
1x rubenking
1x c4u
1x clefferts 5x5x5
1x ES2
1x ES4
2x ES5
1x rubiks world
1x pyramorphinx
1x magic
1x bandage
1x pyraminx
1x marumini
1x picture cube

Total: 31


----------



## Toad (Sep 8, 2009)

ES 2x2, 4x4, 5x5 (all black)

1 x rubik's diy (rubbish)
1 x white type a
2 x black type a
1 x black type c
1 x black type c with a cubies
1 x black type a with c cubies

2 megaminxs
1 pyraminx


----------



## clarkehawkinson (Sep 9, 2009)

well, my collection is kinda random. i have 3 2x2, don't know how that happened, 1 3x3, 1 4x4, and 1 5x5. and i have a 7x7 on the way. yay!


----------



## Arendil (Nov 5, 2009)

2 3x3x3s.... and one just broke. haha I'm such a n00b


----------



## Caedus (Nov 5, 2009)

I should have nearly 70 once my 24 cube collection gets here. About 30 of them are 3x3s, and the rest are just assorted random puzzles (I know I have too many puzzles, I can't help it :fp)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Caedus said:


> I should have nearly 70 once my *24 cube collection* gets here. About 30 of them are 3x3s, and the rest are just assorted random puzzles (I know I have too many puzzles, I can't help it :fp)



Grr...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have:
1 2x2
3 3x3
1 3x3x5
1 4x4
1 5x5
1 6x6
1 7x7
1 Square-1
1 Super Square-1 (Column)
1 Magic
1 Megaminx
1 Mastermorphix
1 Sudokube
15 in total.

I'm getting soon:
1 4x4
1 Clock (Hopefully.)
1 Megaminx
1 Pyraminx Crystal
1 Gigaminx (Maybe later, probably not very soon, if ever.)
1 Mirror Blocks
1 Magnetic Dice Cube (I want to make one of these, and I found the parts and they're cheap, but I don't have a drill that's mounted and you just lower the drill bit, so I'm not sure if I can do it with just a normal hand power drill.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Caedus said:


> I should have nearly 70 once my 24 cube collection gets here. About 30 of them are 3x3s, and the rest are just assorted random puzzles (I know I have too many puzzles, I can't help it :fp)



Actually, would it be possible for me to buy some of those puzzles off of you?


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Why isn't "0, please help me" on the poll.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Edward said:


> Why isn't "0, please help me" on the poll.



Haha good call.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 5, 2009)

I was even at school when I won that, I put the winning bid in at lunch, and the auction ended 2 and a half hours later while I was still in school. I also just realized people have been posting lists of their collections so here's a somewhat abbreviated version of mine:

1 1x1x1 Ian-Brand (So proud of that one )
3 Eastsheen 2x2s, one white, one black, one broken
~30 3x3s (Edison, Type A I, II, III, V, and Third Model, Type C I, II and minis, Type F I and IIs, Cube4You, Type D I and IIs, QJ Minis, Mini Dianshengs, Storeboughts, and many others.)
1 Siamese Cube Ian-Brand (Once again, overly proud of myself )
1 Eastsheen 4x4
1 1x1x3 a.k.a Floppy Cube
1 2x2x3 a.k.a Tower Cube
1 3x3x4 Cube4You fully functional
1 Extended 3x3x4
1 Extended 3x3x5
1 Skewb
1 Mastermorphix (Cube4You)
1 Megaminx (PET)
1 Pyraminx
and more, but I can't think of all of them. TOO MANY! AAK! :fp

This doesn't include the 24 set.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Caedus said:


> I was even at school when I won that, I put the winning bid in at lunch, and the auction ended 2 and a half hours later while I was still in school. I also just realized people have been posting lists of their collections so here's a somewhat abbreviated version of mine:
> 1x1x1 Ian-Brand (So proud of that one )
> 3 Eastsheen 2x2s, one white, one black, one broken
> ~30 3x3s (Edison, Type A I, II, III, V, and Third Model, Type C I, II and minis, Type F I and IIs, Cube4You, Type D I and IIs, QJ Minis, Mini Dianshengs, Storeboughts, and many others.)
> ...



I need some of your cubes!!! Actually, could you PM me if you are willing on selling some of them.


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > I was even at school when I won that, I put the winning bid in at lunch, and the auction ended 2 and a half hours later while I was still in school. I also just realized people have been posting lists of their collections so here's a somewhat abbreviated version of mine:
> ...


Just dont ask for one of his Type c's. Its mine if no one (blah blah blah).


----------



## Caedus (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'd be willing to sell some, my parents are getting very irritated with my excessive cube-purchasing. You can PM me to tell me which ones you'd like, or to make an offer.

Well obviously I'm not going to sell the cube I intend to give away.


----------



## rob558 (Nov 8, 2009)

2x2- 1 eastsheen
3x3- c4u, type c, type cII, 2 rubiks 
4x4- rubiks (broken), QJ
5x5- rubiks, vcube
7x7- vcube
megaminx
pyraminx
super square 1 (meant to buy a square 1)
i need more...


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 8, 2009)

Cubes I have and like:
3x3 Type A, 2x Type C, MF8 Megaminx

Cubes I wish I never bought:
C4U DIY, JSK, PVC minx.

Cubes I bought just for the sake of having but don't really care about:
2x2, 4x4, 5x5, all ES.

10 cubes in all.


----------



## zosomaniac (Nov 8, 2009)

2 - chinese cube 3x3x3 not branded. dont cut corners, dont know the name. sells for approx 4 $ .
1- storebought
1 - 5x5x5 ES


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 8, 2009)

53 total cubes or other puzzles. In my opinion way too many.


----------



## Keanu26 (Nov 8, 2009)

68?


----------



## Rook (Nov 9, 2009)

1 storebought Rubik's brand 3x3
3 dollar stores cubes which I bought mainly for the tiles
1 storebought Rubik's brand 4x4

And that's about it.

~Rook


----------



## empty (Nov 9, 2009)

1 2x2: ES
5 3x3: 3 DIY (A, C, C4U), 1 DS, 1 Famwealth
2 4x4: Rubiks & ES
1 5x5: ES

= 9 cubes


----------



## chris410 (Nov 9, 2009)

new cuber learning A LOT from everyone here...I have the following

1 - 2x2
5 - 3x3
2 - 4x4
1 - 5x5
2 - pyraminx
2 - megaminx
1 - bump cube
1 - square-1 (poor quality so I do not use it)
1 - 360


----------



## Mikitatukushichimo (Nov 9, 2009)

1 3x3 Rubik's Brand Keychain
1 2x2 Rubik's Brand
1 3x3 Rubik's Brand
2 3X3 DIY ( Type A (II) and Type C (I) )
1 4x4 Rubik's Brand
1 5x5 Rubik's Brand
1 Mirror Blocks

Just to say that all the Rubik's brand cubes are lame. 
My next order at C4Y will be a Megaminx and a 4x4 Mefferts. ( I hope )


----------



## TioMario (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a Rubik's storebought and a $2 cube... my first one


----------



## sz35 (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't have a lot of cubes because I don't need. I keep only cubes that I use for speed cubing. I have:
2 2x2s
3 3x3s
2 4x4s
1 5x5
1 6x6
1 7x7
1 square-1
1 megaminx 
1 magic 
1 pyraminx
----------
14 cubes


----------



## retr0 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have around 51. Been a solver for 2 years now. Been a collector since last Christmas (I got 7 then and was ecstatic :lol I'm getting another 12 (at least) this Christmas, a Gigaminx with any Christmas money and still need to buy my first CubeforYou cube :lol:


----------



## Brett (Nov 10, 2009)

2 3x3x3's
1 4x4x4
1 5x5x5

so 4


----------



## raymondhfeng (Nov 11, 2009)

7 3x3
1 4x4
2 5x5
1 mastermorphinx
3 mini3x3s
1 rubiks 360


----------



## Muesli (Nov 11, 2009)

7x7x7.

Rubik's 4x4x4.

Eastsheen 4x4x4.

Crappy SQ-1.

3x3x3 Storebought.

Rubik's 360.

That makes 6.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 11, 2009)

Right now my collection is real small.....I'm talkin 4 cube's small.( gotta start somewhere don't I...lol)

1 rubik's brand 3x3
1 rubik's brand 4x4
1 diansheng 3x3 
1 mini diansheng 3x3


----------



## Edward (Nov 11, 2009)

Probably one of, if not THE smallest collection here (0 cubes doesnt count)

1 C4u diy with storebout cubies.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 11, 2009)

Entire collection that I owned fro at least 24 hours
3 Store Bought 3x3s
3 Eastsheens
1 Rubik's Revenge
1 360


----------



## linkmaster03 (Nov 11, 2009)

- Horrible storebought 3x3 (I sanded it way too much when I was a noob and now it pops uncontrollably)
- 3x3 DIY Type A
- 2x2 Eastsheen
- 4x4 Eastsheen
- 5x5 Eastsheen
- Pyraminx

Six.


----------



## xbrandationx (Nov 11, 2009)

- 2 Storebought (3x3)
- TaiYan II White (3x3)
- QJ (4x4)
- Eastsheen (2x2)
- Rubiks Magic


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 11, 2009)

- Type A IV
- Silicone covered diansheng
- Ghost Hand
- Square-1
- Master Pyramorphinx
- YJ 5x5
- QJ 4x4
- JAL 2x2
- Chinese 3x3


----------



## Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

700+ puzzles in my twisty puzzle collection. My main focus is Rubik's originals and puzzle mods


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 11, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I have approximately 250 at last count.
> 
> Approx 100 speedsolving/competition puzzles
> Approx 100 other plastic puzzles which includes things like masterpyramorphix, skewb etc etc
> Approx 50 wooden puzzles/misc





Ton said:


> 700+ puzzles in my twisty puzzle collection. My main focus is Rubik's originals and puzzle mods




WTF2L?! (I always wanted to say that)

I have

2 2x2x2
11 3x3x3
3 4x4x4
2 5x5x5
2 6x6x6
2 7x7x7
1 Megaminx


----------



## Spitfire97 (Nov 11, 2009)

4 
not alot I know soon about 8


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 11, 2009)

12... 3 are broken so 9 working ones=]
4 3x3s (1 broke)
eastsheen 2x2
eastsheen 4x4(broke)
QJ 4x4 (great cube)
eastsheen 5x5 (not bad)
v cube 7 (buy 1 or die)
sudo cube (realllly annoing)
manchester united 3x3 (from uk open)
rubiks 4x4 (sucks and broken)


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 14, 2012)

1. Mirror blocks
2. 80S Rubiks brand
3.80S Rubiks brand
4.80S Rubiks brand
5.Modern Rubiks
6. Dayan ZHanchi
7.Skewb
8.80S Octagon
9. V cube 2
10. Shengshou 4x4
11.Mirror blocks (Broken)


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 15, 2012)

I keep a dozen $1 3x3s in my desk at work as gifts for children etc.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 15, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> I keep a dozen $1 3x3s in my desk at work as gifts for children etc.



what type of job is it?

I've got 6 3x3's, 5 of which are Dayans, the other is a Wityou C V
3 2x2s, 2 of which are lanlan, and one is witwo
and 1 shengshou 4x4 v3

and like, 30 storeboughts from hongkong downstairs


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 15, 2012)

uniacto, I'm a grad student in physics.

I guessed "31-40" for the total number of cubes. I don't really have any idea. I just repainted my favorite 9 speed cubes 3x3, 5x5 and 7x7. But there's a lot more "not favorites" and "not speed" puzzles sitting around. I'm guessing I have a half dozen right now with no colors on them. People pick these up and say "I can solve this one!"


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 15, 2012)

4-7x7's
2-6x6's
2-5x5's
2-4x4's
3-3x3's
1-2x2
1-Square 1
1-Super Square 1
1-Megaminx
1-Pyraminx
1-Bump Cube
1-Skweb


----------



## uniacto (Oct 15, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> uniacto, I'm a grad student in physics.



oh okay cool. Maybe you can help me on my physics sometime. haha


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops... I just realized after I voted 1-10 on the poll that I totally miscounted because I forgot a lot of cubes I have lying around somewhere as well as 1 Magic, 1 Square-1, 1 Clock, and 1 FTO (Face Turning Octahedron). I am probably still forgetting.

1 2x2 (WitTwo)
9 3x3 (Guhong, 50mm Mini Zhanchi, Lunhui, Type FIII, good storebought, impossible to turn storebought, disgusting falling apart storebought, dollar store cube, keychain)
1 4x4 (SS v3)
1 5x5 (sad storebought, don't play with)
1 Magic (don't play with)
1 Clock (don't play with)
1 Square-1 (don't play with)
1 Face Turning Octahedron (don't play with)

16 puzzles


----------



## tx789 (Oct 15, 2012)

3 2x2's
6 3x3's 
2 4x4's
1 5x5
1 6x6
1 7x7
clock
square 1 and 2 
pyraminx 
2 megaminx's
magic
skewb
and a few others here and there 
and about 5 broken/dead cubes


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 15, 2012)

I have almost none.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 15, 2012)

~20 3x3s
1 2x2
3 4x4 s
2 5x5s
1 6x6
1 7x7
Megaminx
Skewb
Pyraminx
Clock
3 shape-mods
Axis Cube
Dayan center-turning cube
Mirror bump cube
broken magic and master magic


----------



## mati rubik (May 27, 2013)

~15 3x3
~10 2x2
2 5x5
6x6
7x7
Pyraminx
Megaminx

~100 random other cubes


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 27, 2013)

~45
And always getting more lol


----------



## emolover (May 28, 2013)

2x2: 11(?)
3x3: 20(?)
4x4: 9
5x5: 5
6x6: 3
7x7: 2
8x8: 1
9x9: 1
Megaminx: 6
Pyraminx 4
Clock: 3
Gigaminx: 2
Teraminx: 1
Master and Professor Pyraminx: 2
Volcano
Skewb: 2
Tuttminx
3x3x1 
3x3x2
3x3x4
Octahedron and FTO
SQ1: 2
SSQ1
Pyraminx Crystal
Magic: 4(All broken)

and probably some more that I cant think off. 

At the least 87 puzzles.


----------



## fastcubesolver (May 28, 2013)

I have about 220 puzzles.


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 28, 2013)

fastcubesolver said:


> I have about 220 puzzles.



If you had time I would love to see a list of them.


----------



## fastcubesolver (May 28, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> If you had time I would love to see a list of them.



Ehhhh, I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## DaveyCow (May 28, 2013)

I'm proud to say that currently I have 155 cubes (including pyra, mega, etc.) in my collection (not including duplicates, but I dont have many duplicates). I have them all cataloged in a Excel spreadsheet even!

Ack FastCubeSolver has more than me! I'm so lazy!

And I'd be happy to share list if anyone is curious... if not no biggie!


----------



## Jakethedrummer (May 28, 2013)

5 3x3s and 1 2x2.. so that makes 6 total


----------



## ySoSrs (May 28, 2013)

2 3x3 and 1 4x4, so 3 cubes.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 28, 2013)

Just shy of 200.


----------



## Bestsimple (May 28, 2013)

1 2x3 and 1 3x3


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 28, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> I'm proud to say that currently I have 155 cubes (including pyra, mega, etc.) in my collection (not including duplicates, but I dont have many duplicates). I have them all cataloged in a Excel spreadsheet even!
> 
> Ack FastCubeSolver has more than me! I'm so lazy!
> 
> And I'd be happy to share list if anyone is curious... if not no biggie!




Yes please


----------



## PianoCube (May 28, 2013)

2x2: 2
3x3: 15 I think
4x4: 2
5x5: 2
megaminx: 2
pyraminx: 1
sq1: 1
skewb: 1
other: 2

Only 28


----------



## LNZ (May 28, 2013)

I have 26 cubes 4x4x4 or larger and over 20 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 cubes as well as over 35 other cuboids, foam puzzles and rare stuff I got off Ebay and visiting flea markets.

A total of over 81.


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2013)

I have:
1 2x2
4 3x3s (three old ones and one speedcube)
1 4x4
1 5x5
1 Megaminx
1 Pyramorphix

9 in total, although I only use 6 of them.


----------



## DaveyCow (May 29, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> Yes please



hmmm "Go advanced" isnt letting me add attachments... any ideas?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 1, 2013)

fastcubesolver said:


> I have about 220 puzzles.



Estimated cost?


----------



## FaLoL (Jun 1, 2013)

2x2x2: LanLan, 3x ShengShou, 5x WitTwo v1, WitTwo v2
3x3x3: 2x GuHong, PanShi, 55mm ZhanChi, 2x FII, 5x Diansheng, 2x Rubiks, Mini Type C, 2x QJ
4x4x4: ShengShou, Dayan+mf8, LanLan
5x5x5: 2x V-Cube, Eastsheen
6x6x6: V-Cube, ShengShou
7x7x7: V-Cube, ShengSou, V-Cube Illusion
8x8x8: ShengShou
Megaminx: mf8 v2, Dayan
Pyraminx: ShengShou, QJ
Square-1: mf8
3x3x4
3x3x1
2x MirrorBlocks

Total: *47*


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 2, 2013)

1 Guhong V2 (I love this cube), 1 white guhong V2, a lunhui V2, a fancun stickerless, 3 or 4 zhanchis, one of them 55mm, Wittwo v1 and v2, dayan 2x2, about 5 Rubik brand 3x3s, some of them had the old color scheme, but I used them for mods; a siamese 3x3, a rubiks 2x2x4, rubiks 4x4x4, SS 4x4(fully modded) and 5x5(not modded yet), V2, 2 V5s V7 and V7 illusion, square -1 and super square -1, a cheesy love themed picture cube from my girlfriend, fisher cube, axis cube, C4Y 3x3x4, super floppy cubes white and black, keychain 3x3, 1 rubiks and one knockoff, a really old mini 2x2, a cheap mirror cube(or mirror blocks?) which had colors but I replaced them with handcut black stickers(turned out great if I do say so myself).
And lastly of course, a 1x1  
So about 39 more or less.


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 2, 2013)

too many


----------



## LNZ (Jun 3, 2013)

I did a long overdue audit of my entire puzzle collection (as of 03/06/2013) and the exact count is 107.


----------



## Apansy (Jun 3, 2013)

I have:

1 1x1x1
3 2x2x2
6 3x3x3
2 4x4x4
1 5x5x4
1 6x6x6
1 7x7x7
1 3x3x5
1 3x3x4
1 Gear cube
1 Megaminx


----------



## PoPo (Jun 5, 2013)

I have 20... Give or take...

2 - 2x2 (1-Rubik's / 1 - stickerless DaYan)
6 - 3x3 (4-Rubik's from 2005+ / 1-Rubik's original from 1980, 1-stickerless DaYan)
2 - 4x4 (1-Rubik's / 1-QJ Tiled)
2 - 5x5 (1-Rubik's / 1-QJ Tiled)
1 - 7x7 (V-Cube)
1 - Megaminx (MF8 Tiled)
1 - Missing Link (Rubik's/Ideal Original from 1981)
1 - Babylon Tower 4 row (unknown type form 1982)
1 - Alexanders Star/Painted (Ideal Original from 1982)
1 - Barrel Cube (Cheapo from 1982)
1 - Pyraminx (Original from 1982)
1 - Square One (1983/1984... Cant remember)

Needless to say I'm 43yo and started when I was 11yo... I was in the Rubik's Cube competition at the 1982 Worlds Fair in Knoxville Tennessee (Where I grew up) with consistent times of mid 30 seconds... (Blazing fast in 82') My parents would constantly buy me puzzles when I would solve them. I have more odd ball stuff somewhere at my parents house. I will have to look for them when I go back home...


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 5, 2013)

8 3x3's (2 are crappy picture cubes)
1 Pyra
Huge collection right?


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 5, 2013)

2 Rubik's Mirrors (my friend gave me one for my 14th birthday and then an another friend gave me one for my 15th birthday xD)
1 Rubik's 4x4
1 Rubik's 360
1 Black Dayan Guhong 3x3
1 White Dayan Guhong 3x3
1 C-II 3x3
1 Alpha V 3x3
1 Shengen F-II 3x3
1 V-cube 2x2 

So I guess that makes 10.

Used to have: 
Diangsheng 3x3
LanLan 2x2 
ShengShou or GhostHand 5x5 (not sure)
Rubik's Brand cube
Rubik's DIY cube

These were all either sold or destroyed (lol, don't ask).


Interesting poll results, I thought they would be completely opposite since most speedcubers I've seen are crazy collectors.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 5, 2013)

32, of which 18 are 3x3. That means in my 8 months of cubing I've acquired about 1/week on average. By 2020 I will need to move to a bigger house.


----------



## axis (Jun 5, 2013)

I only have one xD
Da Yan GuHong
I'm cubing for 2 months and i plan to buy 2x2x2, 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 Shengshou cubes


----------



## windhero (Jun 6, 2013)

2x2 1 (white)
3x3 7, + 2 in the mail (Guhong v2, Storebrought with gray set stickers + one with regular stickers, C4U with stickers and one with tiles, 2x FangShi ShuangRen, Milky Zhanchi and MoYu WeiLong coming up)
4x4 5 (Storebought, Eastsheen, QJ with tiles, Maru and florian/konsta-modded Shengshou v4)
5x5 1 (Shengshou)
7x7 1 (V-cube 7)
1 Mirror blocks

I think I've lost 1 or 2 3x3s during the years. First solved the 3x3 in 2008.


----------



## kp (Jun 6, 2013)

Just two. :/
One Rubik's brand (that is messed up so bad that it hardly turns), and one Guhong v2.
I'll perhaps buy other puzzles in the near future. Although I have lent a friend's 5x5 and Square-1 a few times.


----------



## patrickcroagh (Jun 18, 2013)

I have
2 3x3x3 Dayan Zhanchis (Black and sticker less)
1 3x3x3 store bought 
1 2x2x2 Wittwo


----------



## Frubix (Jun 18, 2013)

I have

1 Wittwo 2x2 black
1 Rubik's tower 2x2x4 black
3 3x3x1 (Floppy) black
2 Rubik's 3x3 black
1 3x3 ball white
1 3x3 Rubik's keychain black
1 Golden 3x3 Bump Cube/Mirror Block black
1 Fantasia Land 3x3 souvenir (picture cube) black
1 Bad brand 3x3 (got in a birthday) black
1 Stickerless Dayan Zhanchi 57mm
1 Dayan Zhanchi black 57mm
1 DIY Rubik's black
1 Lanlan 4x4 (center piece broken) black
1 Eastsheen 4x4 black
1 Shengshou 4x4 black
1 Rubik's 5x5 black
1 Shengshou 5x5 white
1 V-Cube 6 (with pi/pin mod) white
1 Dayan Megaminx black
1 Mefferts Pyraminx white
1 (unknown brand) Pyraminx black

So shorter

1 2x2
10 3x3
3 4x4
2 5x5
1 6x6
1 Megaminx
2 Pyraminx
3 3x3x1
1 2x2x4

24 Puzzles


----------



## kcl (Jun 18, 2013)

I have like 8. 
1 2x2: Wittwo (sold lanlan to a friend)
4 3x3: white zhanchi, stickerless zhanchi and a guhong v2 murdered by my dog (R.I.P) and of course a rubiks brand. 
1 4x4: SS v4
5x5-7x7 is one shengshou each.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 24, 2013)

Storebought Rubiks
White Fangshi Shuang Ren
Stickerless Zhanchi
Black MoYu Huanying
Mefferts Pyraminx
QJ Megaminx
C4Y Gigaminx
Rubiks 4x4
Rubiks 5x5
SS 4x4
SS 5x5
Super Floppy Cube
4 cheap crappy 3x3 cubes
Rubiks 2x2
Darth Maul 2x2

I also have a full size and mini Rubiks Revolution and a Rubiks 360


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 24, 2013)

1 5x5 (SS)
1 4x4 (SS)
7 3x3 - in order of purchase: one Rubik's brand, one Guhong 2, 57mm white ZhanChi, 50mm stickerless ZhanChi, 55mm black ZhanChi, and I have a MoYu and a Fangshi arriving tomorrow


----------



## 78BFE (Jun 24, 2013)

Rubik's Cube
Original Shengshou
Dayan Zhanchi Stickerless
Sudoku Cube
Fangshi ShuangRen
MoYu HuanYing
Shengshou Winds
Dayan 2x2
Dayan Zhanchi 42mm
Shengshou Mirror Cube
Shengshou Pyraminx
Shengshou 4x4 v5
Shengshou 5x5
Shengshou Megaminx
Shengshou Aurora
*Wittwo V1
Dayan Guhong V2
MoYu WeiLong*

All listed in chronological order, so I have 15 cubes/puzzles with me right now. The ones in bold are the ones being shipped to me.


----------



## rj (Jun 27, 2013)

2 3x3x3
1 broken 2x2
1 4x4x4
1 5x5
1 broken megaminx

and my brothers have:
void
pyraminx
4 3x3
3 2x2


----------



## Frubix (Jun 27, 2013)

Frubix said:


> I have
> 
> 1 Wittwo 2x2 black
> 1 Rubik's tower 2x2x4 black
> ...



And an eastwinner Square-1


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 27, 2013)

Listed by type of cube, and sub-listed by the order I got them in, these are my puzzles:

LanLan 2x2 
WitTwo
East Sheen Mini 2x2 (I count this as one, but it was bought as three, one siamese, one triple and one quadruple. Now it's a five-double and a bunch of spare parts)

Rubik's 3x3 (broken)
ShengShou 3x3 (don't know the name, it's one of the old ones. Now I use it as a calendar cube)
Alpha V-f
GuHong v2
Alpha CC (missing pieces)
WitLong

QJ Mini 4x4 (missing pieces)

V-Cube 7

Gear Cube
Curvy Copter

That's a total of 13 cubes if I count the ones that are broken or missing some pieces. I also have 5 puzzles on their way to me right now, being a Gear Cube Extreme, a ShengShou Pyraminx, a HuanYing, a stickerless WitFour and a 4x4x6.


----------



## Devian (Jun 27, 2013)

I just have a FII


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a:

Broken SS 2x2 that I got for free
SS 3x3 that I also got for free
Guhong v2
Zhanchi
SS 4x4 v5
SS 5x5 v3


----------



## SnipeCube (Jul 1, 2013)

How did you get them for free?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 1, 2013)

7 3x3x3s: PanShi, Dayan ZanChi, Dayan GuHon x2, GhostHand 1, GhostHand 2, No-brander
3 2x2x2s: LanLan x2, WitTwo
2 4x4x4s: LanLan x2
2 5x5x5s: QJ, Shengshou
1 6x6x6: Shengshou
1 7x7x7: Shengshou
2 Picture 3x3x3s: Micky Mouse, Fairy Tail
1 Void cube
Square-1 2 layer, 3 layer, and 4 layer

Randoms: Fisher cube, rex cube, bandaged 3x3, 3x3x4, axis cube, 3x3x7, skewb, gear cube, mirror block, custom illusions cube, mastermorphix, 3x3x1, 3x3x1 jumbler, 14 sided puzzle thing, megaminx, gigaminx, pyraminx, rhombic dodecahedron, clock, magic 8,


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a ton of puzzles, but I don't feel like listing them lol.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 2, 2013)

I have:

1 Obnoxiously-loose ZhanChi used for OH
1 Black Fangshi
1 YJ Glow-in-the-dark
2 Rubik's Store-Bought
2 Random dollar store cube
1 Random BIGGER DOLLAR STORE CUBE OMG SOOO MUCH MORE COOL
1 Rubik's Ottawa Senators cube (I like the Blackhawks )
1 Random dollar store Siamese cube
1 modded Shengshou 4x4 v3
1 Shengshou 5x5
1 WitMaru 2x2 (my super-awesome unfinished mod to my Maru 2x2)
1 Wooden puzzle take-apart-put-together thing
1 Kanoodle
1 cast-iron handcuffs get-the-ring-out thing
1 QJ Megaminx
1 mf8 Square-1
1 QJ Pyraminx that's looser than a dollar store cube lubricated with silicone
1 Shengshou Pyraminx
1 Store-bought Super floppy cube
1 Store-bought Void cube
1 Lanlan Skewb
1 Rubik's Slide

...and I probably have more lurking under my bed seeking revenge for being shamed for being bad cubes. So roughly 24.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 2, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> How did you get them for free?



My math team had a rubiks cube day, and they gave free cubes away. (One of the prizes was actually a V-cube 7x7 :/)


----------



## Himandthatguy (Jul 2, 2013)

I have:
One Rubik's 5x5x5, 4x4x4, and 3x3x3.
Two dayan zhanchis, both stickered.
One dayan guhong, stickerless.
A lanlan 2x2, and a wittwo 2x2.
One pyraminx, one megaminx.
One lanlan 4x4.
One shengshou 4x4.
One shengshou 5x5.

I am currently in the process of buying new cubes.


----------



## Himandthatguy (Jul 2, 2013)

I have:
One Rubik's 5x5x5, 4x4x4, and 3x3x3.
Two dayan zhanchis, both stickered.
One dayan guhong, stickerless.
A lanlan 2x2, and a wittwo 2x2.
One pyraminx, one megaminx.
One lanlan 4x4.
One shengshou 4x4.
One shengshou 5x5.

I am currently in the process of buying new cubes.


----------



## LNZ (Jul 3, 2013)

Recently, four more puzzles arrived. That takes my count to 111.

Latest arrivals are: 1x1x4 cuboid on a key chain, 1x1x3 cuboid on a key chain, a white 3x3x5 cuboid and a black 4x4x6 cuboid.

All came from http://www.hknowstore.com


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 3, 2013)

- 1 Dayan Panshi
- 1 Rubik's Brand
- 1 ShengShou 4 x 4 that my big brother purposely smashed into pieces :C


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 4, 2013)

I just have 1 Rubik's Brand. So pro, right?


----------



## bottlenose (Jul 9, 2013)

ive been cubing for three years, only recently learned the fridrich method.
I have:
1. rubiks 3x3
2.dayan guhong 3x3 stickerless
3.shengshou 4x4
4.lanlan 2x2
5. pyraminx qj tiled
6. shengshou mirror blocks
7. random cheap cube modded to a octagon barrel
8. two more of those made into a Siamese cube(s)
I have in the past had many other knockoff 3x3s for modding but they broke


----------



## n00bCube (Jul 10, 2013)

I have 43.

Pepsi sliding can
Missing Link
Rubik's Earth 2x2
Mohzi non fully functional mirror 3x5
Shengshou pyraminx
Cube4You 3x3x5
Diansheng? Hex Prism
Shengshou 5x5
Eastsheen 4x4
Gear cube
Diansheng 60mm 3x3
Dayan Guhong v1 3x3
Diansheng 3x3
Diansheng glow in the dark mahjong 3x3
Diansheng mini 3x3
Witeden keychain 3x3
2x YJ fisher cubes
Shengshou Mirror block
Lanlan 2x2
Keychain 2x2
YJ heart
YJ apple
Yu Xin Cake 3x3
QJ Skewb megaminx
QJ ufo
Diangsheng diamond
2x Guojia diamonds
Well Wont mini diamond
Diansheng 3 layer pie cube?
Diansheng petal cube
Lanlan pie cube
Wei Chi International Chinese Knot floppy
Diansheng domino floppy
QJ heart to heart
2x keychain whip it's
Lingao chess super master magic
Custom master magic
Gujia master magic
Ghosthand master magic
Lingao magic

Here's a pic,


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 23, 2014)

Update: (Thought there was a different thread for this btw)

1x1x1: (1)
lego homemade

2x2x2: (14)
Rubik's Ice Cube
YJ Glow in the Dark
Maru
Fangshi w/ Hearts Transparent
Lan Lan
Wittwo??
V-Cube Pillowed
V-Cube Black
V-Cube White
Fangshi Tiled
Dayan Zanchi
Moyu Lingpo
Darth Maul
Shengshou 2x2 Ball

3x3x3: (46)
Black Sudoku Cube
White Sudoku Cube
Green Cracker-barrel Cube
White Cracker-barrel Cube
Transformers cube (old)
Transformers cube (new)
Modded Rubik's Brand
Modded Rubik's Brand (by my dad)
Rubik's Keychain Cube
Maru Mini
Mini Dollar Store Cube
Disney Cube (new)
UGA picture Cube
UT picture Cube
BP Picture Cube
80's Picture Cube
Rubik's 30th Anniversary Cube
Shengshou Transparent Cube
Dayan Lingyun (missing edge)
Rubik's Touch Cube
QJ Pyramorphinx
YJ Apple
Mirror Blocks
K.O. Ball
V-cube White Pillowed
Mefferts Bandaged Cube
Void Cube
Mefferts Treasure Cube
Rubik's Icon
DouDou Cube
Dayan Lingyun
Rubik's Brand
A VI
A V
F II
Dayan Guhong Blue
Really Good Rubik's Brand (for Feet)
Dayan Panshi
Dayan Zanchi
Fangshi Illusion
Maru Cx3
Moyu Weilong Gold
Moyu Weilong Silver
Moyu Weilong Mini
Moyu Weilong (Back-up)
Moyu Weilong (Main)

4x4x4: (11)
Rubik's Brand
QJ
Rubik's Brand (Supercube)
X-Cube
Lanlan
Lanlan Octohedron
V-cube White Pillowed
Shengshou V5
Diensheng Dipyramid
Moyu WeiSu
Moyu AoSu

5x5x5: (3)
Rubik's Professor
V-cube 5
Shengshou

6x6x6: (3)
V-Cube 6
Shengshou
Shengshou White

7x7x7: (5)
V-Cube 7 (Missing Center Cap)
V-Cube 7
V-Cube 7 White
V-Cube Illusion
Shengshou Mini

8x8x8: (1)
Shengshou

Cuboids: (8)
2x2x1
QJ 2x3x3
C4Y 3x3x4
C4Y 3x3x5
Witeden 3x3x6
C4Y 3x3x7
Witeden 3x3x9
Calvins Cross Cube

Siamese Cubes: (3)
Homemade 2x2x3 blocked
2x2x2 Quad cube Easheen
Siamese Mirror Blocks

Dodecahdron/12-axis Puzzles: (12)
Mf8 Transparent Megaminx
Meffert's Holey Megaminx
Shengshou Megaminx
Colored Ridged Dayan Megaminx
Mf8 V2 Tiled Megaminx
Dayan Megaminx
Mefferts Megaminx
Mf8 V3 Tiled Megaminx
Meffert's Helicopter Cube
Mf8 Starminx
Mf8 Master Kilominx
Mf8 Gigaminx
Mf8 Teraminx

4-axis/Tetrahedron Puzzles: (10)
Shengshou Pyraminx
Lan Lan Skewb
Pyramorphminx (or whatever the 2x2 is called)
Platapus
Brain Twist
Meffert's Professor Pyraminx
Meffert's Vulcano
Mf8 Sq-1
Calvin's Sq-2
Rubik's UFO (Like sq-1)

Gear Cubes: (2)
Meffert's Gear Cube
Gear Shift

Magics: (3)
Rubik's Magic (Retiled)
Lingao Magic
Lingao Master Magic

Other: (8)
Lingao Clock
Lingao Clock
Rubik's 360
Advanced Brain String
15 Puzzle
Illusion Blocks
Tetris Cube
Gordians Knot

Wooden Puzzles: (11)

So in total I have exactly 150 Puzzles


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 24, 2014)

(1) DaYan Zanchi 3x3
(2) DaYan Zanchi 3x3 (Stickerless)
(3) DaYan Guhong 3x3
(4) DaYan 2x2
(5) WitTwo 2x2
(6) Sheng Shou 4x4 v3
(7) Sheng Shou 5x5
(8) Sheng Shou Pyraminx
(9) Sheng Shou Mirror Blocks
(10) DaYan Megaminx
(11) Fangshi Shang Ren


----------



## QQW (Apr 27, 2014)

I have

1 Dayan ZhanChi with destroyed stickers(as in my profile icon)
1 V-Cube 3 total mistake buying it 0 corner cutting
1 broken Rubik's dropped it the core snapped
1 broken Rubik's 2x2 while i disassembled it
1 broken Rubik's 4x4 center piece broke because i turned too hard
1 SS aurora (at my friend's)
1 SS 5x5 coming in 3 days
1 SS 7x7 coming in 3 days

Hey listed like this I have quite a lot of cubes! (8) (I only use the ZhanChi)


----------



## GamerEliza (Apr 27, 2014)

Just counted 13 but i'm pretty sure i have 1-2 more somewhere


----------



## Modo (May 2, 2014)

I counted 12:
3 3x3 (two rubik's and one Speed Cube Ultimate)
1 Sudoku Cube 
1 4x4 (Eastsheen)
1 Megaminx (Cubikon)
1 Mastermorphix (Cubikon)
1 Mirror Cube
1 2x2 (dayan)
1 5x5 (v-cube)
1 magic cube spike
1 mini 3x3


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 1, 2015)

100 Guanlongs
2 Rubik's Brands
1 LingPo
1 Dayan 2x2
2 GuHongs
1 Panshi
2 Zhanchis
1 Mf8 Square-1
1 Moyu Pyraminx
1 Shenshou Pyraminx
1 Maru Maze Cube
1 3x5x5
1 Mini Magic
1 ShengShou Mini 7x7
1 1x1
1 Latch Cube
1 Mini Aosu
1 Mirrior Blocks
1 Moyu Skewb
1 Super Big 3x3

Total : 122


----------



## PBCubing (Apr 1, 2015)

Dayan 2x2, 6 Stickers stickerless Yulongs, 2 Zhanchis, aolong, 3 rubiks brands, void, mirror blocks, MoYu Skewb, Lankan domino, SS Pyra, YuXin 4x4, SS 5x5


----------



## JeffDelucia (Apr 1, 2015)

2x2:
Lan Lan

3x3:
2 rubiks brand (+2 in the graveyard)
some random cube from the 80s with Japanese colors and adjustable screws
cube4you diy
type c
ghosthand
2 f-II
2 Guhongs (one missing a corner)
Aolong v2
mini weilong

4x4:
(rubiks brand in graveyard)
QJ 4x4 (and another in graveyard)
Maru 4x4
Yuxin 4x4

5x5:
(v-cube in graveyard) 
YJ 5x5

Misc:
Rubiks brand Mirror blocks
Void cube
wooden 30th anniversary cube


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 1, 2015)

-2 Rubiks Brand 3x3s
-2 3x3 Dayan Zhanchi v5s
- 3x3 Moyu Aolong V1
- 3x3 Moyu Aolong V2
-2 3x3 Moyu Huanyings
- Another random 3x3 I won 
- 2 themed 3x3 cubes (Walt Disney and Kings island)
- Dayan Zhanchi 2x2
- Moyu Lingpo 2x2 (Won another one recently but gave it to a friend)
- 2 Moyu Weisu 4x4s
- Moyu Pyraminx
- Dayan Megaminx
- Moyu Skewb
- Rubiks void cube
- Moyu auchang 5x5


Total: 20
21 if you include the MF8 Square-1 coming in the mail pretty soon.

EDIT: I'm going to count the MF8 because I'll be in the 21-30 range in like a week now.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 1, 2015)

I think I have about 13-16 puzzles (too lazy to count), a third of them which are junk. I'm currently waiting for a 2x2x2 Moyu Lingpo to arrive and I'm so excited! EG, here I come.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 1, 2015)

Wilong v2, guhong v1, aolong v1, lingpo, aosu, rubiks brand.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 1, 2015)

Zhanchi, mini aolong, gans 356, dayan 2x2, mini aosu, moyu skewb, dayan megaminx, shengshou pyraminx, cubetwist square-1


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 1, 2015)

as of July 2015 I have 38 puzzles.

cubicle 1x1 19mm
Lanlan 2x2 (a friend of mine is currently borrowing it)
Type C 2x2 v1 x2
Really bad smiley face cube 3x3 (broken)
Really Bad casino picture cube
Bad $1.50 store-bought cube
Rubiks brand (from 2009ish) 3x3
SS Aurora 3x3
YJ Guanlong 3x3
Type C 5 v2 3x3
Dayan Lunhui 3x3
Dayan Zhanchi 3x3
CB Feiwu 3x3
Fangshi Shuangren v2 3x3
Moyu Weilong+ 3x3
Moyu Hualong 3x3
Qiyi Thunderclap 3x3
SS v4 konsta modded 4x4
Moyu Aosu 62mm 4x4
Yuxin Unicorn 4x4
SS 5x5
Moyu Aochuang 5x5
Moyu Huachuang 5x5
SS 6x6 florian modded With Dayan springs
Moyu Aoshi 6x6
SS 7x7 full size
SS 7x7 mini 
SS 8x8
SS 9x9
SS Skewb 
Calvin Square-1
SS Pyraminx
Moyu Pyraminx
MF8 Megaminx V2
Dayan Megaminx ridged
LanLan 3x3x2
Lanlan super 3x3x1
SS Mirror Blocks silver


----------



## Berd (Apr 1, 2015)

I have around 55 puzzles, 16 of which are my MBLD guanlongs


----------



## Ingo (Apr 1, 2015)

I have more than 200 puzzles, so i'm not going to list them.
Yes i know, its a ridiculous amount of puzzles, but thats how it goes when you like collecting things


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 1, 2015)

I have 26 puzzles:

 Four 2x2s (2x Rubik's brand, Dayan and Lingpo)
 Nine 3x3s (Rubik's brand, Guhong, Zanchi, Aolong, mini Aolong, 3x keyring cubes, and an ancient cube with fruit stickers.)
 One 4x4 (Shengshou)
 One 5x5 (Shengshou)
 Two 6x6s (Shengshou and Aoshi)
 One 7x7 (Shengshou)
 Three Skewbs (Lanlan, Moyu and shengshou)
 One Pyraminx (Shengshou)
 One Megaminx (Shengshou)
 One Square-1 (MF8)
 One Clock (Lingao)
 One Mirror Blocks (Shengshou)


----------



## Carbon (Apr 1, 2015)

too many, over 100 most of them non wca


----------



## ArniKing2001 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm not a collector as such, just a speed solver. I have 1 zhanchi, 1 moyu skewb, 1 moyu pyraminx, had a 4x4 and 2x2 but sold them. So right now, 3 cubes.


----------



## qwertyuiop (Apr 24, 2015)

One rubik's brand 3 by 3.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 24, 2015)

qwertyuiop said:


> One rubik's brand 3 by 3.



yes guy! get some cubes and enjoy!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 24, 2015)

3 2x2s 
2 3x3s
2 4x4


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 24, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 3 2x2s
> 2 3x3s
> 2 4x4



1, 5, 1 fir me.


----------



## Berd (Apr 24, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 3 2x2s
> 2 3x3s
> 2 4x4


You have a skewab?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> You have a skewab?



oh ya


----------



## TraciAG (Apr 24, 2015)

I am somewhere between 26 and 30! Nothing has really caught my eye this year, so haven't bought any non WCA puzzles in a while now  but I did recently add a ghost cube and a gans 356 to the collection.


----------



## Aussie (Apr 24, 2015)

I have about 75 cubes. 5 of them are 6x6's.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Apr 24, 2015)

I've got about 12 things in a span of about 4 years, though for at least half of that I never touched any of them. I only have 2 3x3's right now.


----------



## G2013 (Apr 24, 2015)

34 puzzles


----------



## speedpicker (Apr 25, 2015)

Too many. This was taken two years ago, Ive bought at least a hundred since then...


----------



## ChickenWrap (Apr 25, 2015)

My only cubes:

Dayan Zhanchi 3x3
Shengshou 5x5
Vcube 6x6 
Aofu 7x7
Gigaminx
Teraminx


----------



## posaidon0802 (Apr 25, 2015)

1 2x2 - YJ Classc
3 3x3 - GuanLong,Yulong and Rubik's Brand (5 if you count my GuoJia Frosted my friend gave me and my SuLong that my friend has)
1 4x4 - Rubik's brand


----------



## Eduard Khil (Apr 25, 2015)

Ive only been cubing for about 4.5 months lol 

1 SS 2x2
1 Broken 2x2

1 Rubiks brand 
2 Dollar store
1 Diansheng
3 Guanlong
1 Dianma
1 Huanying 
1 Guhong V2
1 Keychain 3x3
1 SS Mirror Blocks

1 YJ 4x4 (Eastsheen Clone)
1 SS 4x4

1 SS 5x5
1 SS Skewb
1 SS Pyramix
1 SS Megamix


----------



## wtc (Apr 25, 2015)

i have nineteen


----------



## wtc (Apr 25, 2015)

same bruh


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been cubing since late february.

Cubes I already own:
Fangshi ShiShuang 2x2
Fangshi ShuangRen v2 3x3
Dayan Zhanchi 3x3
Rubik's 3x3
Shengshou V5 4x4
Rubik's 5x5

Cubes I have coming in the mail:
Moyu Pyraminx
Shengshou Megaminx
Shengshou 5x5
LanLan Skewb
Shengshou Mirror Blocks
Blue 55mm Zhanchi

So right now I have 6, and I will have 12 

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## dboeren (Jul 29, 2015)

Dayan Guhong
Dayan Lunhui
Moyu Aolong v2
Cong Yueying
Yuxin Zhishing
Moyu Weilong v2

Six so far. Two left over from the "old days" a few years ago and four newer cubes. Next time I order I'd like to pick up a 4x4.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 29, 2015)

I will list mine once I get my order from thecubicle.us (awesome place lol)
I have 50+ atm


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 29, 2015)

I have 92 cubes altogether, sold 1 before and have about 5 broken cubes


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 29, 2015)

Pretty sure I'm 31-40 but may be higher if I counted the spares I have that I'll give away.


----------



## Berd (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm getting my gigaminx soon so I'll be pushing 60!


----------



## rebucato314 (Jul 30, 2015)

I think I have at least 10 speed cubes and 5 storebought cubes now. XD


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Jul 30, 2015)

I have been cubing for 5 months and I have
1:
Lingpo
Aolong v2
Hualong
Weilong v2
Gans 356
Fangshi shuangren
YJ yulong
Storebought
Rubiks speedcube


----------



## RGFcub3d (Aug 14, 2015)

Moyu Aolong V2
Moyu Aosu
New Island Phoenix
Rubiks Cube 3x3x3 keychain


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 23, 2015)

I started speedcubing last year at around my first comp which was October. I first solved the cube in June last year (2014.) 
I have 90+ puzzles in my collection. 
See http://youtu.be/FLEdyb8ogUk for my setup. I know I really didn't go over my cubes but it works. 

If your wondering why I have so many, is because I work and get paid some good money. I mow my parents lawn which is about 2 acres, and there are 2 halves. It takes me about 3hours to do. 10$ per side. 
The other thing I do is work at my uncles restaurant booth (every year) during a festival in NewburyPort, MA. I split the tips with my cousins (that also help out) and get paid $9 per hour. Last year I got about $300 out of 5 days. This year I got about $300 in about 2 1/2 days. 
Most of that is in my savings account for when I want certain puzzles. 
Also, most of the big cubes (9x9-11x11) we're gifts or added up money from gifts to buy them. This might sound crazy, but I have bought all of my cubes with my own money, and barely any of it was my parents. Except if they were a gift for like my birthday or something.


----------



## noodlez (Aug 23, 2015)

V-Cube 4x4
MoYu AoLong v2 3x3
Rubik's 3x3
MoYu LingPo 2x2
Dayan Megaminx
MoYu Pyraminx


----------



## Smiley Campbell (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm a relatively new cuber too; been going for about 6 months and got about 12. 2 2x2's, 5 3x3's, a 4x4, a 5x5, pyraminx, megaminx and a skewb


----------

